# Introduction and help - feral kittens disappeared, but not Mom



## meoween (May 29, 2016)

Hello. I am new to this forum. A mom cat showed up at my house a few days with four kittens, about 6 weeks old +-. I have been feeding them wet food, and leaving dry out for them to nibble, fresh water. They were here for two nights and a whole day, playing and eating and I never tried to approach them or touch them. Mom has been eating and hanging on my front porch and in the bushes. Not overly friendly, but not hissy. She came out this a.m. to eat, but no babies and now they all seem to be gone. I have left wet food out for them for several hours but they have not come out. Why would they leave / she move them if they were safe and being fed? I was going to try and catch them, had already spoken with a humane society, but now they seem to be gone. I'm sad as if they are gone they will likely become another statistic.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's possible that mama kitty sensed a threat from somewhere else and moved them to what she felt was a safer location. 

I don't know what to tell you about how you might be able to find them though. Hopefully someone else will have some ideas for you!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't suggest how to find them unless you actively follow her. Hopefully she has been visiting more than one location and someone else has taken them in.

How are her teats? If she lets you get close enough, that can be a good indication that she is still feeding.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (May 22, 2016)

I agree with Sprite, she may have hidden them away. They do that.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mom cats are renowned for moving her kittens around hiding them. We've had to resort to following moms to find the hiding places. Unless she looks like she is drying up, which means some wild animal or dog has killed her babies. She does not sound feral or you wouldn't of even gotten near her. She sounds abandoned and skittish. You can gain her trust. I hope you will be able to get her into the HS to be vetted once they mystery of the kittens are solved. Otherwise you are going to have a repeat of more kittens. Bless you for feeding her and caring! She must of know which house an angel lives in!!!!


----------

